# Center Axis Relock CQ Shooting



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2008)

Perhaps Pete can expand on this a bit, it is probably a fairly new skill being taught up here.  The video description says it's Canadian Reservists.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pImAkjLagQ"]YouTube - Canadian Forces learning C.A.R.[/ame]

Found this vid from the company below, it appears to have CF personal taking the training.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv3SY491JOU&NR=1"]YouTube - Center Axis Relock[/ame]

http://www.sabretactical.com/CAR/car.html

Has any one else seen this used, if so; is it effective?  Personally the pistol drill looks awkward (for carry, site picture and reload drills) in the youtube vids but on the companies site demo vids, it makes more sense.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 21, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Has any one else seen this used, if so; is it effective?  Personally the pistol drill looks awkward (for carry, site picture and reload drills) in the youtube vids but on the companies site demo vids, it makes more sense.




Looks a bit awkward to me. Almost a hybrid of point shooting and Weaver. Interesting stuff, thanx.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know about the rifle portion, but the pistol position looks like something one of the guys I worked with showed us. As he explained it its used for extremely tight places, or tight corners where you can't fully extend your arms. There was also a carry that went along with it (pistol and hands right against your chest flat)  that was used to keep the pistol in close so that in very close quarters somebody couldn't just grab it, If you notice on the pistol portion its done at extremly short range. The only difference is that the way he showed it you didn't use the sights since you were at three feet or less. Its pretty acurate up close, I don't think I would try it at a distance though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have wasted money on a few shooting schools that taught, “Center lock” and it’s a waste of time… Some will say it is for close quarters engagement and some will use it out to 25 yards. My personal experience with it is that it is a BAD idea. One of the courses I attended was a course put on by some Texas LEO’s as part of the TTPOA. The course taught center lock at close range (15 feet and in) we used simulation FX rounds during force on force training.

My experience was that, during high stress and extreme reaction times. I would miss more then I would hit. I would be unable to pick up sight picture and my natural point of aim was completely off.

I would be shot in the side, arm and hips during contact. These being my unprotected areas of my body. I would also have difficulty moving and maintain focus on front sight… A lot of stumbling in doorways and basic obstacles such as clothing, furniture and carpet rugs.

It was an unnatural feeling, while moving and reacting to contact. I found my self adjusting my tactics for the shooting platform. 

Also discovered that I was breaking my 6 feet reactionary gap, when it was unnecessary to do so. 

:2c:


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2008)

I think if they used it to train an unexperienced shooter, they could probably perform well but any one that has to learn a new skill; it would take a lot of rounds down range to make it natural.

Thanks for the replies. ;)


----------

